# How is the street value of marijuana determined?



## FruityBud

The City of Ann Arbor might have some of the most lax pot laws around, but when local police recover the drug, it's the federal government that determines its value.

The United States Drug Enforcement Agency puts a $1,000 price tag on one pound of marijuana, but according to Michigan state police Lt. Garth Burnside, who heads the Narcotics Enforcement Team in Washtenaw County, this figure doesn't account for the range of qualities - or prices - in the marijuana market.

To determine an approximate street value of drugs, the DEA keeps a record of drug busts that occur throughout the country. Published in a report known as "Trends in Trafficking," the DEA takes into account the price, quantity and quality of drugs confiscated in the busts.

Burnside that while it's difficult to gauge a market with so many factors, the $1,000 figure for a pound of marijuana seemed appropriate.

Department of Public Safety spokeswoman Diane Brown said these dollars values have no legal significance. Instead, they're meant to give ordinary citizens an idea of drug recovery values made by the police.

Like most products, the price of pot relies on the classic economic mechanism of supply and demand. With drug raids like the seizure of 375 pounds of marijuana in Ypsilanti earlier this week, Burnside and other drug enforcers hope to create a shortage in the market, thus boosting prices and lowering consumption.

"It's like buying a candy bar," Burnside said. "If you buy one in the store today, the price might be different if it's on sale tomorrow."

The Lieutenant also noted that a drug's price can change significantly based on location.

A University student who wished to remain anonymous said he regularly travels to Detroit to buy marijuana because it's cheaper there.

"I would pay 50 or 60 bucks for an eighth (of an ounce) of Chronic in Ann Arbor, but I could get a full ounce of the same stuff for 80 to 100 bucks in Detroit."

The self-described "marijuana enthusiast" said the DEA's estimate of $1,000 seemed reasonable, but that $1,500 was more realistic. He said he thinks that police intentionally place a lower value on a drug to make others who dabble in the market question the higher prices they might be paying to dealers.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yox94h*


----------



## trillions of atoms

they sieze the drug, then go back to the evidence room and smoke it all and come to a stoned but unbiased conclusion to what they would pay for everything they smoked.

luckly for them they never have to pay- so take the bust amounts....multiply the weight amount with 1 million  dollers and thats the total value.


----------



## the widowmaker

I always thought it was that they took the base as a gram and what that went for on the street, say 20 bucks and then multiply that by the weight to get a street value.

The reason was that it made people feel safer that they were getting the bigger dealers off the streets.


----------



## headband

i wish i could a get nice $1000 lb, ill pay $1200 for a quap


----------



## LowRider

headband said:
			
		

> i wish i could a get nice $1000 lb, ill pay $1200 for a quap


 
go to Texas you can get a pd for around 300-400 of high mids.  i love going there and visiting my friends.  such high times


----------



## The Effen Gee

Marijuana is EXPENSIVE in California....

...I guess superb quality comes at a price...


----------



## godtea

You can get an lb for a Grand . If you smoke 10 -20 grms you might get high lesat ways where I'm from.
Haven't purchased in so long I don't know


----------



## POTUS

If it's Tuesday and between the 10th and the 15th of the month, the cops count all their buddies in on the bust and multiply by 4. Then they take out half the weed for themselves and multiply the remainder by 7.5 and take the results and multiply it by $50.

If the answer is less than 5,000 dollars per pound, they smoke some more and multiply by the number of doughnuts on hand.

hehe, cops are so full of bovine excrement.


----------



## Dubbaman

POTUS said:
			
		

> hehe, cops are so full of bovine excrement.


 
:rofl: isnt that the truth of the matter.


----------



## Disco94

I need to move to Texas.


----------



## thc is good for me

LowRider said:
			
		

> go to Texas you can get a pd for around 300-400 of high mids. i love going there and visiting my friends. such high times


 
Not trying to be a negative nancy but i really dont think you can get a pound in texas for 400 dollers weed is like a felony in texas.

i live in a state with decrim and medical and mid grade stuff is at least 200 an ounce come on now.


----------



## The Effen Gee

It is possible to get a $400 pound.

We call it "Bobby Brown" due to the color.

...Mexican brick weed has such potential too.


----------



## clambake

yah you can get lb's of that poopoo for less then 400 more like 50 if you find some border runners. 200 if you know some homies.  but who wants to smoke that crap anyways.


----------



## The Effen Gee

I S O Hash...


----------



## LowRider

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> Not trying to be a negative nancy but i really dont think you can get a pound in texas for 400 dollers weed is like a felony in texas.
> 
> i live in a state with decrim and medical and mid grade stuff is at least 200 an ounce come on now.


 
I'm talking of mids, if you want seedless (sensimilia) then your going to spend money out the ying yang.  but regular or some mids easy            400$-500$, of course my friends know alot of people so we do get hookups.


----------



## sainjohn

HI,

Yes i am hear this news, in many government to plan in reduce the drugs,but some times addictors are freely used in the drugs,its a major issue of the state government..



Thank you...


----------



## captain1

sainjohn said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Yes i am hear this news, in many government to plan in reduce the drugs,but some times addictors are freely used in the drugs,its a major issue of the state government..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...


 

What the :holysheep: does that mean


----------



## smokeytimes

ummm 3-8-*2008*


----------



## 420benny

Welcome saintjohn. I want what you are smoking! I think......


----------



## BlueNose

420benny said:
			
		

> Welcome saintjohn. I want what you are smoking! I think......



crack is whack


----------

